# Will we ever get a Cruze Diesel with a manual transmission?



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

The 6 speed manual transmission from the Cruze eco seems like a natural fit for the Cruze Diesel. Do you think we'll have that option in 2015? Any estimates on what kind of mileage that would provide?


----------



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

Also, additional weight and aero refinement.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

There are strong rumors it will appear in the 2015 models. Some of the prototypes have reportedly had them.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know if the Eco transmission could handle the tq


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oisiaa said:


> The 6 speed manual transmission from the Cruze eco seems like a natural fit for the Cruze Diesel. Do you think we'll have that option in 2015? Any estimates on what kind of mileage that would provide?


umm, torque


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The CDT shares most, if not all of the ECO MT's aero tricks. As for the transmission, rumor has it that it might appear in Canada but it's very unlikely to appear in the States. The ECO MT's transmission and gear box probably aren't sturdy enough for long term usage in the higher torque environment of the CDT.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not going to happen. 

GM has released info to dealers regarding the 2015 diesel and manual transmission is not mentioned at all.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/81329-whats-new-2015-a.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Autumn Bronze. Hmmmmm. Anyway, I was wondering if they had a manual tranny that could handle the torque (and fit in the Cruze) as we..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

They had a 6 speed in Australia, but it was discontinued. Most likely not enough sales to justify the mods necessary to run both types of transmission. Anyway if you want a sporty Cruze there is the 1.6T SRI and SRi-V manual sedan or hatch.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> They had a 6 speed in Australia, but it was discontinued. Most likely not enough sales to justify the mods necessary to run both types of transmission. Anyway if you want a sporty Cruze there is the 1.6T SRI and SRi-V manual sedan or hatch.


how do you suppose he gets those?


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

No.... It would create a huge used market for automatic CTD's.....and dilute the market.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko 
I just looked again, google GM canada 2015 cruze at the bottom of the page small print #3 clean turbo diesel with standard equip 6 speed
manual. as for USA don`t know.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> how do you suppose he gets those?


I meant for Australian buyers. I believe the Australian Cruze may even get a more powerful engine at some stage.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Its a pure bankruptcy oversite.... Lol!!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would there be a manual in Canada but not the U.S.? It's 99% the same car, and Canada is a smaller market, is it not? If they put the investment into putting a manual into Canada, how hard could it be to sell it in the U.S.?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if the bean counters even know what a manual transmission is, let alone know how to drive one?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

They might be testing the waters in Canada...


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Why would there be a manual in Canada but not the U.S.? It's 99% the same car, and Canada is a smaller market, is it not? If they put the investment into putting a manual into Canada, how hard could it be to sell it in the U.S.?


if we get it an you don`t, it will make no sense to me. at the plant tour they told me they where very pleased with how many diesels where sold in Canada.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

33,184 Cruze were sold in Canada in 2013. Regrettably I have no way of knowing the number that were diesels. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

PanJet said:


> Why would there be a manual in Canada but not the U.S.? It's 99% the same car, and Canada is a smaller market, is it not? If they put the investment into putting a manual into Canada, how hard could it be to sell it in the U.S.?


Because the Canadian government mandates it. Seriously.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

q2bruiser said:


> Because the Canadian government mandates it. Seriously.


And we're awesome!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Because the Canadian government mandates it. Seriously.


Please explain what the Canadian government mandates and how it does so?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Currently we have Stephen harper in power. So there is no easy answer to your question. He's an idiot and just does whatever he wants


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> Currently we have Stephen harper in power. So there is no easy answer to your question. He's an idiot and just does whatever he wants


That description describes a lot of politicians.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> Currently we have Stephen harper in power. So there is no easy answer to your question. He's an idiot and just does whatever he wants


 :sad010: 
oh no .....don`t tell me you like mini Trudeau.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I won't like any politician until someone straight off the streets is allowed in. How can a bunch of rich people run the country in a way that helps middle to lower class citizens when they've never been there themselves. If the ballots had a spot that said "no good candidates" then I would vote but so far I haven't because its a waste of my time and paper


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> I won't like any politician until someone straight off the streets is allowed in. How can a bunch of rich people run the country in a way that helps middle to lower class citizens when they've never been there themselves. If the ballots had a spot that said "no good candidates" then I would vote but so far I haven't because its a waste of my time and paper


People who don't vote always get the politicians they deserve.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Please explain what the Canadian government mandates and how it does so?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Please search to your heart's content.


Search


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Aussie said:


> People who don't vote always get the politicians they deserve.


Give us someone to vote for who isn't talking out of his ass


----------

